# My review after hunting with Central Florida Trophy hunts



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Im writing this review after a recent free range/fair chase alligator bow hunt with Central Florida Trophy Hunts in Cocoa, Florida.

http://www.gatorhuntingequipment.com/hunts/

I hunted with Grayson, late February, 2019. After I use an outfitter/guide, I ask myself 2 questions, 1. Would I return and hunt with them again and 2. Would I recommend them to family and friends. The answer to both questions is absolutely YES! Every aspect of the experience was top shelf. Central Florida Trophy Hunts is a full service guide/outfitter that also carries all the needed gear to outfit your hunt if you don’t already have everything you need. They offer more than just alligator hunts (both private land free range and water hunts with your tags or theirs) They also offer Wild Boar and turkey hunts as well as other adventures.

Aside from the hunt, they take care of processing the animal so you can take the meat as well as taking care of all the taxidermy, mounts, tanning, etc. It’s a full service, friendly and expert service that exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrates, that looks like a nice gator. I bet that was a blast. Pretty unique trophy. Thanks for sharing. That was taken with a bow? From airboat or swamp buggy? What are you having done with trophy?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

That does look like a nice Alligator. I'm happy to hear you had a good time on this part.

Well done


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Dixiedog said:


> Congrates, that looks like a nice gator. I bet that was a blast. Pretty unique trophy. Thanks for sharing. That was taken with a bow? From airboat or swamp buggy? What are you having done with trophy?


all can be answered in the video I made of the hunt.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just watched the video and that’s awesome! That had to be a blast. I just got back from Florida today. Heartbreaking coming back to this weather! Lol I was in Miami all the way up the coast to Orlando and I seen several gators while down there. I believe they have an over abundance of them. I seen several in drainage ditches just like your hunting in the video. There were a few times I wish I had a bow in my hand. What a fun hunt that would be and a hell of a mount. I would love to kill one but I doubt I’m dropping $10k to shoot a trophy sized gator. I wouldn’t have believed the pricing to hunt gators in Florida if I hadn’t seen it. For that kind of coin I think I would be heading the other direction for a big bull moose. That would be a fun awesome hunt though. Congrats!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice report and Vid, great looking trophy


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

that,s a big one.fighting it on a pole must be a blast.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I did not pay anywhere near 10K for an 11 foot gator hunt. It was just over 3K.



johnhunter247 said:


> Just watched the video and that’s awesome! That had to be a blast. I just got back from Florida today. Heartbreaking coming back to this weather! Lol I was in Miami all the way up the coast to Orlando and I seen several gators while down there. I believe they have an over abundance of them. I seen several in drainage ditches just like your hunting in the video. There were a few times I wish I had a bow in my hand. What a fun hunt that would be and a hell of a mount. I would love to kill one but I doubt I’m dropping $10k to shoot a trophy sized gator. I wouldn’t have believed the pricing to hunt gators in Florida if I hadn’t seen it. For that kind of coin I think I would be heading the other direction for a big bull moose. That would be a fun awesome hunt though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I did not pay anywhere near 10K for an 11 foot gator hunt. It was just over 3K.


Not sure how you got it that cheap. The price list is from the link you loaded. Unless maybe they offered you some kind of do it your self hunt. Unless I’m reading it wrong for the priority hunt list (cheaper)you have to add $700 per night that they take you out.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Plus that hunt could get a lot more expensive than you think if you misjudge and the gator is a foot or so longer. Do the guides tell you your cost before you shoot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the video. Again that's an awesome trophy.


----------

